# Training vest



## whatisami (Jul 5, 2021)

Hi all, I am looking for some suggestions on training vests. I did a bit of a search on here and could not find any recent recomendations.

I have been looking at the IQ dogsport summervest, it seems nice, lightweight, and has some cool features. But certainly is expensive. I have also been looking at the elite k9 training vest, which has some similar features, but looks to be much heavier. I live in Massachusetts, so something lighter-weight I could use in the summer is probably worth while. Does anyone have a vest they like and would recomened? 
Thanks in advance!






Black Training Vest-Elite K-9


This vest is designed for year round and all weather use. It has plenty of pockets for training gear. Removable front treat pocket which can be worn on either side. Velcro straps allow you to attach tugs for focused heeling.



www.elitek9.com













IQ Dogsport SUMMER VEST – DogSports4u


IQ Dogsport Summer Vest Unisex Sophisticated Vest for Dogsport The new summer vest combines all the functions of our new training vest 2.0 and is suitable for the warmer days of the year. The vest is made of a light, gray fabric with a waffle look. Stable mesh fabric on the back and shoulders...




dogsports4u.com


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

I have the elite k9 vest. It’s pretty light, I wear it in the summer and don’t get too hot.


----------



## whatisami (Jul 5, 2021)

NadDog24 said:


> I have the elite k9 vest. It’s pretty light, I wear it in the summer and don’t get too hot.


Ah thats good to know. I was worried that vest may be too hot, but is definitely less expensive than the other vest and from what I can tell should be fine to use.


----------

